# Napoleon Dynamite



## lonecoyote (Mar 1, 2005)

Good movie. All martial artists will recognize the Rex Kwan Do guy. Favorite quote "Bow to your sensei. BOW TO YOUR SENSEI!"


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Good movie. All martial artists will recognize the Rex Kwan Do guy. Favorite quote "Bow to your sensei. BOW TO YOUR SENSEI!"


My fav. quote is " I can't fit my nun chucks in my locker."


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 1, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Good movie. All martial artists will recognize the Rex Kwan Do guy. Favorite quote "Bow to your sensei. BOW TO YOUR SENSEI!"



I thought that was totally hilarious!  :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep--great movie.  And for once, the previews didn't give away the entire plot!  It was funny & sweet, just the way I like 'em.... :ultracool  

(Pedro in that wig!! :lol: :rofl: )

Did y'all see the wedding after the credits?  It was great too. :lol: And the scenery of Idaho was beautiful, IMO.  I think I'd like to go there sometime.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 1, 2005)

Mod Note

Moved to Sports and Entertainment 

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 1, 2005)

"I'm pretty good with a Bo Staff"  


After I rented this movie I went out and bought it the next day. I've since watched it about 10 times. I love this movie!


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 1, 2005)

How many of you ahve been through this:


"grab my arm"
"other arm"
"MY other arm"

ROFL  that slayed me



"just break the wrist, and walk away" is the new catch phrase at my dojo


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 1, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty good with a Bo Staff"   After I rented this movie I went out and bought it the next day. I've since watched it about 10 times. I love this movie!


I fell in love with this movie too--next payday I'll buy it on DVD.   One of my favorite songs of all time is played right before the credits start ("The Promise" by When in Rome)--what a nice surprise that was!  The whole film was a nice surprise.  

I wish more people would make movies like that. *sighs* :uhyeah:


----------



## traz (Mar 2, 2005)

yea, hillarious movie. My favorite quote..

"I have no skills...like bow-hunting skills, nunchuck skills, computer hacking skills..."

lol, that was great.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Mar 2, 2005)

So good. 

Kip: "Besides, we both know I'm training to become a Cagefighter."
Napoleon: "Since when kip, you have the worst reflexes ever!"
Kip: "Come down here and hit me."
Napoleon: "What!"
Kip:"I said come down here and see what happens if you try and hit me"

This has started many freestyle sparring seesion between friends


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 18, 2005)

Great quotes. Makes me wanna watch it again.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 18, 2005)

is it just me....

or wasn't kip "Deputy Dangle" from Reno 911?


----------



## SenseiBear (Mar 18, 2005)

Great movie - I grew up in Preston ID. (well, until high school) - brought back memories


----------



## kid (Mar 24, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> is it just me....
> 
> or wasn't kip "Deputy Dangle" from Reno 911?


It was him!  i just didn't recognize him.  Ohh thats funny.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Mar 24, 2005)

The entire Rex Kwan Do dojo scene was absolutely brilliant. I can't think of an MA parody character better than Rex.


"Do you think anyone would want a roundhouse kick to the head when I'm wearing pants like these?"


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 9, 2005)

It was a greaT movie i seen it like 6 times at the show 

I hear that there making a 2nd movie since this was only his 11th grade year so I hope they do


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.hottopic.com/store/product.asp?ITEM=218117

seen this at the mall wanted to get it but was broke


----------

